# rester / être / mettre / remettre / mis / remis au goût du jour



## HullVillan

salut

I'm translating this bloody hard and bloody long piece of work and have come across the phrase "au gout du jour". Is that something along the lines of "to keep up to date" or have I got the wrong end of the stick on that one?

"Aujourd'hui, si les enfants sont a' ce point cheris, c'est que les parents comptent aussi sur eux pour rester au gout du jour, pour apprendre des choses de leur progeniture."

"Today, if children are too spoilt (?), it's because parents rely on them to keep up to date, to learn things from their offspring."

How's that?

Cheers. HV

ps. I know there aren't any accents


----------



## mgarizona

Sounds good. up-to-date. In our techno-driven world you might even say 'plugged-in.'

And spoilt might be a little strong, but I wouldn't say it was wrong. Perhaps 'doted on'?


----------



## Catalinata

Here is an extract from a text I am translating:

Des vases « néo-Art nouveau » sont mis au goût du jour par Jacqueline Simon en 1978.

Here are some of my tries. Please tell me which (if any) are ok, as well as any other suggestions you may have. 

« Neo-Art Nouveau » vases were given a new lease on life by Jacqueline Simon in 1978. 

« Neo-Art Nouveau » vases were brought back to the fore by Jacqueline Simon in 1978. 

« Neo-Art Nouveau » vases were given new popularity by Jacqueline Simon in 1978.


----------



## SwissPete

... were updated to modern tastes ... (?)


----------



## ChiMike

I think a better translation would be:

"were brought into the fashion of the time by Jacqueline Simon in 1978."

Here is an example of her work ( Joseph Simon, who also designed for Val-Saint-Lambert during the Art Deco period was even more famous):
Rule #*34.* Pas de publicité. Ne postez pas de lien vers des sites commerciaux. Ne postez rien qui puisse être considéré comme de la publicité, même en faveur de sites, produits ou services à vocation non commerciale

There are some auction sales of her Neo-Art-Nouveau style which can be found on the net. However, since the sales are over, the photos are no longer available --- all, however, date from about 1978. That is why the style is called "NEO" Art Nouveau and the meaning of the sentence, it seems to me, is that her vases made it fashionable at the time (1978).

Joseph Simon was, in fact, a major Art-Nouveau and then Art-Deco designer from the 1910's to the 1930s along with a whole group at Val-Saint-Lambert presided over by Léon Ledru (see: http://www.art-memoires.com/lettre/lm1517/15uledruvsl.htm).

Here is an example of Joseph Simon's work:
http://www.oudekeramiek.be/start.php?lang=fr&rub=20&id=17

I have no idea whether these Simons are related to Jacques Simon and the Atelier Simon of Reims (he saved and restored the stained glass windows of the Reims Cathedral during and after the First World War and was a major stained glass designer).
http://www.atelier-simon-marq.fr/fr_la_socia_c_ta_c_article3.html


----------



## Catalinata

Thank you ChiMike. Wow, you really seem to know your stuff!


----------



## Blootone

To rearrange the phrase:

"In 1978, Jacqueline Simon *brought a modern touch *to the neo-art nouveau vase..."


----------



## ChristopherB

Hello,

Can anyone explain the use of this phrase? I have it translated as "to put back", but I'm not entirely sure.

The context is:

"Avant le début des festivités qui marqueront cette ouverture, il me tient particulièrement à coeur que nous profitions de cette occasion pour rappeler à tous nos chers auditeurs que les Olympiades furent remises au goût du jour et réintroduites par l'intermédiaire d'un Français, le Baron Pierre de Coubertin."


----------



## brm

Well the common meaning is simply "updated". But here i would rather say something like:
The Olympics were given a makeover and reintroduced thanks to a frenchman etc..


----------



## Cold_Sweat

"brought back into fashion"


----------



## rosalind

"Brought up to date," perhaps.


----------



## olithegreat

Bonjour je souhaite traduire l'expression "au goût du jour" dans le contexte suivant.

_La crise financière récente est due notamment aux risques excessifs pris par certaines banques uniquement pour augmenter leurs profits. Cela *a remis* l’impératif éthique *au goût du jour. *_

Sincèrement je n'arrive pas à proposer quelque chose de satisfaisant. Merci de votre aide


----------



## Aistriúchán

maybe "reintroduced" or "revived"


----------



## olithegreat

Thank you for your proposal.
So it would be:
_This *revived* the ethical imperative._
it sound weird to me


----------



## Transfer_02

How about:

This has brought the issue of (banking) ethics _back on the table.

_"issue" is not as strong as "impératif".  You could use "imperative" but it sounds a bit weird to me too!  After all, there are banking ethics... the issue is that they need to be modified or enforced.


----------



## John McCloud

Comme il y a un aspect professionnel, voire politique sans la phrase, pourquoi pas ?
"This has brought the imperative of ethics back on top of the agenda".


----------



## Thomas Tompion

This has highlighted the need for integrity among bankers.


----------



## Blinkou

Bonjour,
Je cherche la traduction la plus juste pour :

Cet appartement nécessite une (re)mise au goût du jour.

This apartment needs to be refurbished (mais cela ne me semble pas assez précis...) ?
This apartment needs to be saved up to date ???
or ???

Par avance merci !


----------



## Carcassonnaise

This apartment (or flat) needs some modernisation OR would benefit from redecoration - that's in estage agent speak!


----------



## Blinkou

Carcassonnaise, merci beaucoup ! Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## LART01

Hello,
Some _freshening up_, possibly?


----------



## Carcassonnaise

"Freshening up" to me implies something small, insignificant - not much work needed! - whereas "redecoration" is probably closer to the reality?


----------



## LART01

Sure
I am just trying to figure out what this means in reality " au goût du jour" when the place is unfurbished. Do they change the wallpapers?
Same in French with= this flat needs a_ rafraîchissement_
Can mean anything from some paint here and there to tearing down entire walls in the end.....Realtor lingo


----------



## Blinkou

Hello again,
Thank you for all these comments : In fact, I will go for freshening up because it seems to be the closest from the truth here : the works to do are really only painting and cleaning...
Thanks again to all of you


----------



## enola

Here is my translation of the phrase:

Ce fut la remise au goût du jour de la gamme des années 1960, avec ses lampes flammes et artichaut, qui renoua avec le succès auprès du public américain.

It was the 1960s range made contemporary, with its...

Can anyone give me an indication of whether this translation is accurate to the meaning of this phrase?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## plantin

"remise au goût du jour" is grammatically the subject (by the relative pronoun "qui") of "renoua avec le succès" but also the cause by the sense; in my opinion, the french sentence is poorly written...
I think you can keep the sense intact and dispel the ambiguity with:
Bringing the 1960s range back into fashion.... allowed to...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

How about _reinvented itself,_ or as a past participle "it was the 1960s style_ reinvented_ ... (or maybe even _reincarnated_...)? Maybe also _brought up to the minute ..._Difficult to advise without the proper context and on the basis of a single sentence, as we also can't get a feel for the style.


----------



## enola

Thank you both for the suggestions. You can actually see the full text here: Jean Roger | Histoire


----------



## joelooc

what about "revamp"?


----------

